# Kde/gnome



## jessa_jr (May 8, 2009)

Hi FreeBSD experts,

How can I install gnome or kde environment.  Kindly help me.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## vivek (May 8, 2009)

Use sysinstall to install package from the Internet or from CD / DVD. You can install KDE or Gnome desktop. 

```
pkg_add -r gnome2
```

Other option is ports. See FreeBSD handbook for details: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x11.html

There are plenty of threads about Installation of FreeBSD onto a Logical Partition see one - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3194 or use search facility to see all those threads.


----------



## nikobordx (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

After installing gnome, type:


```
edit /etc/rc.conf
```

And add this:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
```

Then type ESC and save document.

After, type:

```
edit /etc/fstab
```

And add this:

```
proc			/proc		procfs	rw		0	0
```

Then type ESC and save document.

----------------------------------------------

If you install kde, for use the k display manager (kdm), replace the line for "ttyv8" in file "/etc/ttys" by:


```
ttyv8	"/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm -nodaemon"	xterm	on  secure
```

!!! Reboot !!!

Nicolas.


----------



## jessa_jr (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

How about installing the kde4, and where will I type that.  Does it mean I'm going to type that in the $ prompt then I will insert the DVD installer.

Thanks


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 11, 2009)

Here is how you do it...


```
$ whereis kde4
kde4: /usr/ports/x11/kde4
```

Then 

```
$ cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
```

and install


```
make install clean
```

Umpf...You need te be root for this.

Greetz


----------



## tangram (May 12, 2009)

jessa_jr said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> How about installing the kde4, and where will I type that.  Does it mean I'm going to type that in the $ prompt then I will insert the DVD installer.
> 
> Thanks



Consult the appropriate Handbook section: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x11-wm.html.

Make yourself a favor read and consult both FreeBSD's Handbook and FAQs for information.


----------



## techie (May 17, 2009)

From the 7.2 DVD I did a fresh install of KDE4 and GNOME. After the installation was finished in GNOME pulseaudio sound didn't work, although I was absolutely sure to have selected every package. Later this http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup helped me.

You can download the five missing packages here ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/ and install them with "pkg_add <filename>".


----------

